# Tip of the Month Suggestions!!



## Wattage (Jun 28, 2006)

I am getting ready to write July's Tip of the Month and thought I would turn to you ladies and gents to see what your burning fitness and/or health questions are!! 

Please post suggestions for topics you would like to see in future TOTM!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

Maintaining proper form when lifting weights

staying motivated when plateauing

using supplements safely

the importance of wearing proper clothing while working out (reflective if walking/running after dark, cotton undies for no yeast infections, etc.)

Healthy snackies to eat

The truth about low fat/low cal/ 'cheat' foods


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 28, 2006)

Well jamie pretty much named everything i wanted too.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So the only other thing i want to add to it is......

Proper Stretching


----------



## Kels823 (Jun 29, 2006)

My teeny tiny .02...

-Eating clean 
-Changing your workout routines 
-morning workouts vs. evening workouts (just a general overview maybe?)
-Self Confidence
-What to do when you overeat
-At home workouts


Thats all I got.. sorry.. hth.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jun 29, 2006)

Running surfaces


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 2, 2006)

Workout plan to do at home, without equipment (or just using stuff you have around the house)

It's a bit of a cliche thing, but I think a lot of people would benefit from it.


----------



## Tyester (Jul 2, 2006)

I had a legitimate one, but I don't remember. I'm making a post here so maybe I can come back and fill it in.

*edit - I can't remember, but I'd ask how to add/build 10lbs of muscle and drop 5% off BF, without using illegal drugs.


----------



## Pei (Jul 2, 2006)

TOTD
1. Run with some up-beating/spirit-lifting music to motivate u to move further!

2. (Very fundamental) - Drink at least 2 litres of pure drinking water daily to promote detoxifcation, regulate body temperature & replendish daily fluid loss.


QNS
1. Must we finish our antibotics?


Ahhh...that's all i can think of now.

Anyway, here's a VERY helpful link on almost all health problems, issues & diff types of ailments:

*http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk*


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh, I just thought of one but I don't know if it's possible... but you can see. I was thinking of a list of diet/fitness tips that you might know about.

Everyone knows that you need to drink lots of water, eat 5 portions of fruit & veg etc. but there might be things that are less known but equally as helpful? Not really sure if there are any but it was just an idea. 

It might give people a fresh outlook on health and inspire more people, cos I know, although important, the normal tips can get quite monotonous which makes people roll their eyes and ignore them.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 5, 2006)

What about someone who is lost at the gym? Like where to start at the gym? I'm saying this because I've been taking classes and doing a little lifting... but what's the best way to establish your "routine"? What should I do if I'm looking for these results _______? For example. What days should I do what? I tend to wander aimlessly at the gym thinking about what I should do..


----------



## Wattage (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_What about someone who is lost at the gym? Like where to start at the gym? I'm saying this because I've been taking classes and doing a little lifting... but what's the best way to establish your "routine"? What should I do if I'm looking for these results _______? For example. What days should I do what? I tend to wander aimlessly at the gym thinking about what I should do.._

 
Thanks Kali!

I have thought about this too, and I think it is probably going to be coming very soon!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 6, 2006)

Yay, I'm looking forward to it, Wattage =)


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 20, 2006)

Can somebody talk about fad diets? There are so many out there, and people are always so quick to jump on the bandwagon. Maybe you can cover some. Which seem reasonable and which just seem outrageous.


----------

